# German Mineral water jug?



## tallgirltexas (Apr 19, 2006)

Hello all...hoping you can help me. I've done a little research on this and have only found that it might be a german mineral water jug. It is a clay jug with the words:
 "Taunus Brunnen by Appointment" around a crown seal and under that are the words: 
 "J. Friedrich 
 Grosskarben 
 B/Frankfurt A/M"

 It also has "No. 18" stamped in the clay beneath the handle.

 Any ideas on value or if that's what it really is?


----------



## capsoda (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey Karen, You are right, It's a German mineral water bottle. They are worth $10 to $15. The #18 is probably the makers mark. They were payed by the peice and put their number or mark on the peices the made.

 Welcome to the forum.


----------



## tallgirltexas (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks a lot, Warren! You just dashed my hopes of becoming rich! lol I'm glad to know what it is, even if it's not worth much - I'll treasure it knowing I only paid 1.99 for it.

 Karen


----------



## TROG (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Karen,
             This style of bottle was also used for holding Dutch Gin


----------



## swizzle (Apr 20, 2006)

I own a taunus brunnen too. Mine's a #11. I was told that the number was to tell what mineral spring the water came from. Some companies owned several springs. I was told to take my bottle to a bottle show and get it certified as it is probably worth $500 to $1,000 depending on the condition. After seeing several of them posted on the internet at varying prices I'm guessing that $10 to $15 would be a much more accurate price. If anyone can give an accurate price on a taunus brunnen we will both be very happy. Thanx, Jason


----------



## tallgirltexas (Apr 21, 2006)

Jason, 

 Thanks for the info! I had heard that it "might" be worth anywhere in the $100-$100 range if I had it certified, too. It sounded too good to be true! I'd love to go to a bottle show, though, just to see what it IS worth. Does anyone know of any near Dallas, OK City, or Little Rock? I live smack dab in the center of those three areas, so going to a show in either one would be no problem.

 Thanks again everyone for taking the time to answer this newbie's question!

 Karen


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hey Karen, I live in Pampa Texas just North of Amarillo. I have been diggin and researching bottles for about 4 years and I have yet to hear of a bottle show within a 200 mile radius of me. If you hear of one, let me know! We may just have to load up and go East, Northeast ! [] Better yet.... to heck with the shows, lets load up and go dig with some of those guys and gals!! []  Kelley


----------



## capsoda (Apr 21, 2006)

There is a show in Tuleta, and one in Houston. I can fix you up with the info if you want.

 Where the hell is Tuleta anyway?[&:]


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Apr 22, 2006)

Hey Cap, never heard of Tuleta. I have heard of Houston.[] It's about 11 hours away from me. Texas is a Bigggggg state.  Kelley

 Lot's of room to rope goats.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 22, 2006)

Hey Kelly, Never roped a goat, a few steers, cows and a horse or two but no goats.

 Ate a few though. Pretty good too.[]

 Turns out that Tuleta is south of Houston closer and just south of San Antonio.


----------



## tallgirltexas (Apr 22, 2006)

Warren, Houston is about 5-1/2 hours away from me - I'd be interested to know when the show is - I have family down there. I could kill two birds with one stone. 

 BTW...I have not ever dug for bottles...I purchased this one. Where do you go to dig for them? I have read a few of the posts on here....you go to dumps? Or abandoned places? What? We have one city dump and there is NO way I'd go there...they have the trash buried under about 50 feet of dirt...like a big compost pile - just keep adding trash then dirt, etc. I'd be interested to know what kinds of places to look for, because I have three kids...my hubby and I could take them out for an adventure! Sounds like a blast.

 Thanks again for all of your help! 
 Karen


----------



## tallgirltexas (Apr 22, 2006)

Kelley, 
 You're about 8 hours from me! You're right about Texas being a big state, but it's not as wide as California is long!

 Karen


----------



## texasdigger (Apr 22, 2006)

There is also a show in Austin, but it was month before last.  Tallgirl if you want to find dump spots in Texas one of the easiest ways is to walk creeks that are close to town squares.  Look for shards of glass pottert etc. and try to find where they are coming out of the ground.  Good luck and if you start digging it will be hard to stop.  I live in Dallas if you need any help just drop me a line.

 Brad


----------



## tallgirltexas (Apr 22, 2006)

Well, it should be fairly easy to locate a town where there's a creek close to the square...we've got lots of places around here where I live! I'll have to take my kids and do a little "nature" walking and "bottle" hunting...thanks!

 Karen


----------



## capsoda (Apr 22, 2006)

Go to this link. They have a long list of shows buy month.


 http://www.antiquebottles.com/shows.html


----------

